# Best 50cc-60cc stihl pro saw



## Customcuts (May 26, 2012)

Looking to get a good strong 50cc Stihl, any suggestions?:msp_confused:


----------



## H 2 H (May 26, 2012)

MS 261 :biggrin:


----------



## Customcuts (May 26, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> MS 261 :biggrin:



That's what I'm leaning towards. Thanks:cool2:


----------



## tree md (May 26, 2012)

I've got a 260 and a 361. Both are fine saws. Depends on what you are planing on using it for. I use the 260 for limbing and the 361 for light to medium bucking. I use both of them in the tree at times. Especially doing crane work.


----------



## Customcuts (May 26, 2012)

tree md said:


> I've got a 260 and a 361. Both are fine saws. Depends on what you are planing on using it for. I use the 260 for limbing and the 361 for light to medium bucking. I use both of them in the tree at times. Especially doing crane work.



Mostly for limbing, and light bucking. Felling small diameter trees, I will be running the 18 inch b&c. Maybe with 
An extra 16 inch bar for it just to have incase I need it for certain situations.


----------



## tree md (May 26, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> Mostly for limbing, and light bucking. Felling small diameter trees, I will be running the 18 inch b&c. Maybe with
> An extra 16 inch bar for it just to have incase I need it for certain situations.



Haven't run the 261 but I run my 260 with a 16" bar and a 20" on the 361. I quit using an 18" bar years ago.

For limbing there is no better saw than the 260 IMO. It's great in the tree as well when you are starting off with largish cuts; like when you are doing crane work.


----------



## Customcuts (May 26, 2012)

tree md said:


> Haven't run the 261 but I run my 260 with a 16" bar and a 20" on the 361. I quit using an 18" bar years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> And particular reason u quit using 18 inchers?:confused2:


----------



## H 2 H (May 26, 2012)

My 261 I have ran 18"; 20" and 24" bar

My fav setup on it is 3/8" (RSLHK) x 18" bar and chain just some thing about that chain that floats my boat  

Yesterday I ran a 3/8" full comp with a 24" bar on some maple the 261 handled it; wood was from 16" to 20" dia.

I have done some mods to the saw more than most have done but not more than alot of members here on AS

Time to go take some pic's Main's are about to start 

This air cards are sweeeet


----------



## tree md (May 27, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> tree md said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't run the 261 but I run my 260 with a 16" bar and a 20" on the 361. I quit using an 18" bar years ago.
> ...


----------



## Customcuts (May 27, 2012)

tree md said:


> Customcuts said:
> 
> 
> > Not really. When I started out on my own I only had 1 mid range saw... Actually mid range and large... I used an 18 inch bar. I bought an 044 in short order and kept the 18" bar on my mid range saw (an 026). When I went to two mid range saws I found that I liked the combination of 16" and 20".
> ...


----------



## Greener (May 27, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> tree md said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, can't wait to get my next saw either 260 or 261. Problem is that I just bought my 200t about a month ago so I guess I should wait another month before I go out & buy another saw... My 200 has 16 inch I want to get a 12 for it for trimming small limbs in the tree. I know i won't use it a lot but something about a lot of power pulling a short chain really exites me.:msp_w00t:
> ...


----------



## newsawtooth (May 27, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> tree md said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, can't wait to get my next saw either 260 or 261. Problem is that I just bought my 200t about a month ago so I guess I should wait another month before I go out & buy another saw... My 200 has 16 inch I want to get a 12 for it for trimming small limbs in the tree. I know i won't use it a lot but something about a lot of power pulling a short chain really exites me.:msp_w00t:
> ...


----------



## H 2 H (May 27, 2012)

On my way home :wink2:

My uncle has a 026 and my cousin has 260 we have been getting together and cutting firewood and bs'ing more than cutting :msp_biggrin:

261 has more power than both of 026 and 260 (both of those saws are a little older but while tuned)


----------



## Greener (May 28, 2012)

newsawtooth said:


> Customcuts said:
> 
> 
> > Most guys on here will disagree with me, but all the 200T's I use have 12" bars on them. If I am cutting more than what they can handle, I need more cc's as well as more bar. But I also like to run 660's with 20" bars and full skip chain so my opinion can't be trusted.
> ...


----------



## teacherman (Jul 19, 2017)

009 gets a 12"
MS200(with or without T) gets 14"
024-026 get 16"
034S, 036, MS361, 041 get 18"
044 gets 20"
056 M2 gets 25"
660 pastry saber gets a 30"

This is what works well for me. I found the 200 too powerful for a 12" and a bit jerky/awkward. I'm sure it could take a 16 to give me more reach in a tree, but I've just left it like this.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 22, 2017)

To anyone who hasn't run one, the 261 had to be seen to believed. Don't get me wrong, the 260 is a great little package, love them, but the 261cm is just a while other class.


----------

